# Archivment - Bereich im Buffed - Forum?



## Nassim (21. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich bin mal wieder auf der Suche nach einem Archivment - Thread, den ich irgendwann hier irgendwo mal gelesen hab. Naja, nach einiger Zeit gefunden aber dabei trotzdem mal ne Idee gehabt: es gibt für alles und jeden hier einen eigenen Bereich im Froum, nur für die Archivments noch nicht. 

Gut, man kann über die Archivments ja geteilter Meinung sein, aber ich gibt doch mehr Leute als man denkt, die den Erfolgen hinterher hecheln. Meine Frage nun an die Community: vermisst ihr dafür auch einen eigenen Bereich oder haltet ihr das für sinnfrei?

Und natürlich auch gleich die Frage an die lieben Buffedmitarbeiter: würde das Einrichten eines solchen Bereichs überhaupt im Bereich des Möglichen liegen, wenn die Community dies für sinnvoll erachtet? Oder wird sowas direkt abgelehnt, dann könnt ihr meinen Beitrag hier natürlich gleich wieder schließen.


----------



## Shizo. (21. Dezember 2008)

haben doch mehr oder weniger sowas http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/list/92
Achja aber Sinnvoll ist es , damit man besser diskutieren kann
MFG

Das wollt ich schon immer mal sagen ;P First!^^


----------



## lord just (21. Dezember 2008)

also find die idee recht gut. natürlich gibt es bei den jeweiligen achievments in der buffed datenbank auch comments, nur kann man da nur schwer tips zu achievments geben, weil da kaum einer reinschaut und es doch recht viel spaam dort gibt, den dann keiner entfernt.

sowas einzurichten sollte für buffed wahrscheinlich auch keine schwierigkeit sein, nur müsste man dann aber auch mindestens 2 leute finden, die moderator für den bereich werden und dafür sorgen, dass in den threads auch alles den regeln entsprechend abläuft.


----------



## Nassim (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm,

Thread verschoben.....hm....ok, auf der einen Seite ja verständlich, aber eigentlich bezog sich meine Umfrage speziell auf das Archivment-System von WoW....ob das Ganze nun hier in dem Bereich besser aufgehoben ist, mag ich bezweifeln. Denke nämlich nicht, das hier allzuviele reinsehen.

Aber gut, mal abwarten.....


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Nassim schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> Thread verschoben.....hm....ok, auf der einen Seite ja verständlich, aber eigentlich bezog sich meine Umfrage speziell auf das Archivment-System von WoW....ob das Ganze nun hier in dem Bereich besser aufgehoben ist, mag ich bezweifeln. Denke nämlich nicht, das hier allzuviele reinsehen.
> 
> Aber gut, mal abwarten.....


lernresistent?
es heißt achievement! oder auf deutsch erfolg!


----------



## Eriya (21. Dezember 2008)

Nassim schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> Thread verschoben.....hm....ok, auf der einen Seite ja verständlich, aber eigentlich bezog sich meine Umfrage speziell auf das Archivment-System von WoW....ob das Ganze nun hier in dem Bereich besser aufgehoben ist, mag ich bezweifeln. Denke nämlich nicht, das hier allzuviele reinsehen.
> 
> Aber gut, mal abwarten.....


War's denn vorher im '_WoW Allgemein_'-Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil... wenn jeder, im Interesse, seinen Thread möglichst an die breite WoW-Buffed-Öffentlichkeit zu bringen, alles Mögliche in das '_WoW Allgemein_'-Forum reinhämmert, dann hätten wir hier bald mal anarchische Zustände.

Und nö, ich denke nicht, dass es für Erfolge ('_achievement_' [eng.]) ein eigenes Forum braucht - höchstens ein Unterforum.
Yupp, ich gehöre nicht zu jener Gruppe, welche den Achievements hinterherrennt. Wenn ich mich in einem Zustand befinde, wo das Erreichen eines Achievements mir ein grösseres Glücksgefühl verschafft als das Erhalten eines neuen (brauchbaren) Rüstungsgegenstandes oder sonst was Ähnliches, dann ist in dem Spiel für mich was falsch gelaufen.
Und zu Rüstungen/Waffen gibt's ja zur Zeit auch kein Forum.

Aber das wäre lediglich meine Meinung dazu.


... so far
eure Eri


----------



## Lillyan (21. Dezember 2008)

Nassim schrieb:


> Denke nämlich nicht, das hier allzuviele reinsehen.


Hier werden es aber die richtigen Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (22. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lernresistent?
> es heißt achievement! oder auf deutsch erfolg!




Finds auch immer wieder sehenswert wie sie das Wort Achievement auf Archivment umändern... Schreibt doch einfach Erfolg das ist kürzer und schwer falsch zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nassim (22. Dezember 2008)

Eriya schrieb:


> War's denn vorher im '_WoW Allgemein_'-Forum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, naja, ich bezog den Vorschlag auf das neue Erfolgsystem von WoW, und damit geh ich grundsätzlich mal aus, das dieses im allgemeinen Teil von WoW auch hingehört. Aber gut, man ist ja nicht stur und lernfähig.



Eriya schrieb:


> Und nö, ich denke nicht, dass es für Erfolge ('_achievement_' [eng.]) ein eigenes Forum braucht - höchstens ein Unterforum.



Das würde in meinen Augen auch durchaus reichen. Hab ja nicht vorgeschlagen, ein ganzen eigenen Bereich dafür aufzubauen. Ein Unterbereich würde meiner Meinung nach dafür völlig ausreichen.



Eriya schrieb:


> Und zu Rüstungen/Waffen gibt's ja zur Zeit auch kein Forum.



Natürlich hast du mit deiner Anmerkung recht. Aber ich gebe mal zu Bedenken, das es zu den meisten Rüstungen und Waffen einfach eine Lootliste gibt, wo und wie und bei wem sie zu kaufen, looten oder von mir aus sonstwas sind. Die Waffen und Rüstungen, die jedoch mit Quests und Aufgaben verbunden sind, halten sich so in Grenzen, das es hierfür ein eigener Bereich nicht lohnen würde.

Bei dem Erfolgssystem sieht das aber schon wieder ganz anders aus. Natürlich gibt es auch Einige, die man einfach mit den Worten: "Geh hierhin oder dahin und gut ist" abhandeln kann. Für Andere könntest du mittlerweile jedoch komplette Guides schreiben, auf welchem Wege diese überhaupt nur zu lösen sind.

Gruß
Nassim


----------

